# Alcohol



## masterspark (Sep 2, 2012)

x


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Its good forever i think. It wont continue to age in glass. The purer the alcohol the better. Everclear is strong. You could always dabble in shine if your local laws dont mind personal use production. You can find small stills online that plug into electric sockets and they are pretty cheap. The difference between good shine and somethin you can run a car on is they run it through a volcanic filter to squeeze the water out. Fun project. Vodka for trade keep the shine


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Most people don't realize how useful alcohol really is. It will last as long as it stays sealed and quite a while even if it is not sealed great, so basically it is only limited by the stopper on the bottle, some of which may rust or crack.
Other alcohols are cheaper and can be used for disinfecting or burning but liquor (ethanol) is definitely the most versatile. Some thing really high proof is probably the best bet because you can always water it down.
You can fill up a spray bottle with it at whatever strength you like and use it for all kinds of cleaning/disinfection, very handy in a world without running water etc. A million other uses as well.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

masterspark said:


> What else can it be useful for???


Making pure vanilla extract. 
Something I've been telling myself to do for a couple years now and still haven't done it.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

I would think the higher the proof the better . One obvious use would be a Molotov cocktail . They don't sell grain alcohol around here anymore , but I have been meaning to look into vodka prices and put a case into my stock . Any alcohol would make an excellent barter item as well .


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am a non-drinker and generally do not allow alcohol beverages in my house. But down in the man cave there is a footlocker (locked & covered) full of Vodka in glass bottles wrapped in bubble wrap. If I never need it and never use it (which is not likely) it makes excellent barter goods. I have also considered adding a few different types of alcohol to the preps. I was actually thinking of some kind of whiskey or something that might be worth more as trade goods.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Making pure vanilla extract.
> Something I've been telling myself to do for a couple years now and still haven't done it.


Mine turned out very well ... now where is the thread. 

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f78/homemade-vanilla-extract-4796/

I keep a little of this and a little of that in the cellar. I make a few tinctures and keep a supply, so I don't have to run to the store. :cheers:


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT, there is only one use for VODKA! Buy cheap isopropanol for antiseptic or incendiary purposes, drink vodka, or bring it to me, I'll give you all the .22 you want for it 

Burn the scotch if you must.


----------



## rynophiliac (Nov 19, 2012)

alcohol is one the best barter items. Everybody wants to stock up on gold and silver but who wants to give away a $300 gold coin for a loaf of bread?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Padre said:


> WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT, there is only one use for VODKA! Buy cheap isopropanol for antiseptic or incendiary purposes, drink vodka, or bring it to me, I'll give you all the .22 you want for it
> 
> Burn the scotch if you must.


I am down with burning the scotch! Had a bad bout with stealing my Dad's as a youngin!


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Never acquired a taste for it, now Gin, there is a civilized drink.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Here, here!!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Padre, we cannot agree on gin. Awful. Now a small batch bourbon or a good whisky......mmmmm. worth more than gold anyday


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't drink, but I have and between cheap vodka and cheap brandy? I'll take the brandy. Don't like whiskey takes too long to hit so I can't predict it well enough to nurse....


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I still need to add some to my stash just for the tinctures I hope to make once my newly purchased herb seeds are ready to harvest next summer. Probably try to get everclear for that just for the higher solvent function of the higher proof. But on the long list (sas oposed to the short imprtant list) is a variety of alchohol for barter or even use I do drink a little every once in a while. Thinking of it right now as I"m hurting very badly and my pain meds even at a higher dosage aren't moderating it. I"m thinking it also would work as a mild anestesia for minor medical proceedures. But mostly I see it as a trade item.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

The higher the proof the better... Most vodka is 80 or so, I think... Add a bottle of whiskey and a couple bottles of 151... The whiskey can be used for dental numbing, 151 can actually be used for cleaning, wound prep, pain killing... Diluting it will also be good for barter... Cutting it 1:2 is bring it down to what whiskey, vodka, etc are at, so double amount of barter items when cut...


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

If going for medicinal or tinctures go grain. Also get a good book on tincturing so you know what % alcohol to make the menstrum. Some constituents will not fully dissolve if there is too strong of an alcohol content. With grain you can exactly dilute it to whatever you need.

For personal consumption my drink of choice is Christian Brother’s brandy. It tastes the most like what we used to make back in Pennsyltucky. I keep a pretty good stock of it, it’s not like it has an expiration date or anything.

For barter I’d set in a variety using the K.I.S.S. mentality. One good whiskey, one good rum and lots of vodka and one bottle size. By one I don’t mean one bottle I mean one brand. I feel that for barter if you have too many choices the barter session will take much too long and become more like shopping. Rather than ‘well, I have Jack Black, Makers Mark, Old Crow…’ You just say Jack, Bacardi and Smirnoff all in pints (or liters or whatever). Boom. There is no one whiskey is worth more in barter than the other whiskey it is all whiskey.

For the vodka you can do the flavoring yourself by putting hard candies in it. Peppermint, cherry, root beer whatever suits your fancy!


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Woody said:


> For barter I'd set in a variety using the K.I.S.S. mentality. One good whiskey, one good rum and lots of vodka and one bottle size. By one I don't mean one bottle I mean one brand. I feel that for barter if you have too many choices the barter session will take much too long and become more like shopping. Rather than 'well, I have Jack Black, Makers Mark, Old Crow&#8230;' You just say Jack, Bacardi and Smirnoff all in pints (or liters or whatever). Boom. There is no one whiskey is worth more in barter than the other whiskey it is all whiskey.


Make sure you have lots of those little 3 oz airline bottles, so you can make change! :lolsmash:


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Woody said:


> If going for medicinal or tinctures go grain. Also get a good book on tincturing so you know what % alcohol to make the menstrum. Some constituents will not fully dissolve if there is too strong of an alcohol content. With grain you can exactly dilute it to whatever you need.
> 
> For the vodka you can do the flavoring yourself by putting hard candies in it. Peppermint, cherry, root beer whatever suits your fancy!


Welll two more things learned today, have tried and enjoyed a few diferent flavored vodkas and liked them well enough never thought of trying to flavor them myself any suggestion on a number of candies to oz of vodka to start with?

And I ASSUMED that higher the alcohol content the better tthe solvent and therefore more efficient tincturing. That is good to know I"ll have to do more study on the subject and get either books or hard copies of some sort made up.

And reminds me I have n't had any blackberry brandy in a while either is the perfect weather to sip a little have to see if I can find it again.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

RevWc & Padre yous guys are gonna get you selves a write up for the silly burn the scotch advice.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

In the PAW???


Interrogation. 

Isolate. Apply Alcohol. bad cop / worse cop. = sekrit infoz!!!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

If you're not going to drink it, I'm with the other poster(s) and would get some sort of denatured alcohol (for cleaning, burning...). Instead of paying $10 per liter for drinking, you pay $10 for a couple gallons of it.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

I have made this point before but here goes one more time.

Many preppers have expressed a desire to keep the amount of food and ammo stored on the down-low because they fear the government comming and conficating it.

Why would you guys openly declare that you are purchasing alcoholic beverages for the purpose of tradeing it or reselling it at any future date for anything.

That is a violation of the law and the ABC, or the ATF could come get you right now!

I don't care what you do but I would keep my intentions to my self.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

not mentioned .... could be the most important usage .... bribe .... 1/5 of vodka or whiskey could get you thru a roadblock when nothing else does the job .... a bottle of good scotch could save your life ....


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

IlliniWarrior said:


> not mentioned .... could be the most important usage .... bribe .... 1/5 of vodka or whiskey could get you thru a roadblock when nothing else does the job .... a bottle of good scotch could save your life ....


A fifth is a LOT! I think one of those little flask bottles would get you plenty far from a road block, and if you dont have access to those, a pint jar would do well too. And if you are passing through that roadblock a lot, and seeing the same guards often enough, you just tell him "you give me the jars back and I can try to get them refilled, you know what I mean?"

If you have the equipment and knowledge and supplies, maybe home brewing or something else might turn into quite the little home based business! the downside of course is being hauled off and forfeiting all of your stuff... assuming you don't fight to the death.


----------

